# Spouse visa - sponsor's letter



## sparklybeast (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I've just had a first go at writing my letter of sponsorship for my husband's application. Would anyone mind having a glance at it and letting me know whether I can improve it? 


Thanks very much! 


Letter of Sponsorship

FAO: Entry Clearance Officer,


Dear Sir/Madam,

This is a letter of sponsorship for my husband, APPLICANT, in his application for the United Kingdom settlement visa.

I first met APPLICANT on Guild Wars, an online game, in November 2012, a few months after the break-up of my first marriage. We struck up a friendship and within a couple of months we realised we were falling for each other. We commenced a distance relationship on 22nd January 2013 and kept in touch primarily on Guild Wars and via Skype video calls. Over the next year we fell deeply in love and started to plan our future together. During this time my divorce from my previous husband was finalised. 

I flew to the US in March/April 2014 to meet APPLICANT for the first time and we spent ten wonderful days together, during which time I met his mum, sister, grandparents and friends. This trip affirmed to us how right we were for each other and on my return we made plans for APPLICANT to come over to the UK for a two month visit, starting in June. During his time over here we spent time with my family and friends, as well as visiting some of my favourite places, including Whitby and the Peak District.

During APPLICANT's visit, we had a sudden urge to get married, perhaps spurred on by attending my best friend's wedding in June. We'd talked about marrying previously but hadn't planned for it to happen so soon. We decided to have a small wedding, and have a larger wedding blessing/renewal of vows in the US at some point in the future. We organised the ceremony for 25th July and shared what was a truly fantastic day, (aside from the overwhelming heat!), with my family and a close friend. I don't think either of us have ever been so happy. 

Despite our age difference, APPLICANT and I share a lot of the same interests and have a very similar outlook on life. We are both gamers, both love to read and share the same silly, slightly warped sense of humour. We are both atheists, politically liberal, and we have the same views on the importance of family and being kind to people. 

APPLICANT is, I think, the most good-hearted person I have ever known. His warmth, absolute honesty, romantic nature and his willingness to be silly are, to me, his most attractive traits. I feel very proud to be able to call him my husband. 

As APPLICANT's sponsor in this application, I am prepared to financially support him until he is able to find a job and can contribute equally to our household. He will be moving into the house I already own, and we're both looking forward to making it ours rather than mine. If this application is successful, our plans for the future include starting a family in a few years time, and just enjoying finally being able to be together, without Skype connection issues getting in the way! 

I support my husband’s application fully and if you have any questions that you need answered or any other documents that you need provided, please do not hesitate to contact me on the below contact details. 

Yours sincerely





SPONSOR

Tel: ***
Email: ***


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You need tone it down. More factual, less mushy.


----------



## sparklybeast (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks Nyclon. 

Is this better or do I need to completely re-write do you think?


Dear Sir/Madam,

This is a letter of sponsorship for my husband, APPLICANT, in his application for the United Kingdom settlement visa.

I first met APPLICANT on Guild Wars, an online game, in November 2012, a few months after the break-up of my first marriage. We struck up a friendship and within a couple of months we realised we were falling for each other. We commenced a distance relationship on 22nd January 2013 and kept in touch primarily on Guild Wars and via Skype video calls. Over the next year we fell in love and started to plan our future together. During this time my divorce from my previous husband was finalised. 

I flew to the US in March/April 2014 to meet APPLICANT for the first time and we spent ten days together, during which time I met his mum, sister, grandparents and friends. This trip affirmed to us how right we were for each other and on my return we made plans for APPLICANT to come over to the UK for a two month visit, starting in June. During his time over here we spent time with my family and friends.

During APPLICANT's visit, we had a sudden urge to get married, perhaps spurred on by attending my best friend's wedding in June. We decided to have a small wedding, and have a larger wedding blessing/renewal of vows in the US at some point in the future. We organised the ceremony for 25th July and shared a fantastic day with my family and a close friend.

Despite our age difference, APPLICANT and I share a lot of the same interests and have a very similar outlook on life. We are both gamers, both love to read and share the same silly, slightly warped sense of humour. We are both atheists, politically liberal, and we have the same views on the importance of family and being kind to people. 

APPLICANT is, I think, the most good-hearted person I have ever known. His warmth, absolute honesty, romantic nature and his willingness to be silly are, to me, his most attractive traits.

As APPLICANT's sponsor in this application, I am prepared to financially support him until he is able to find a job and can contribute equally to our household. He will be moving into the house I already own, and we're both looking forward to making it ours rather than mine. If this application is successful, our plans for the future include starting a family in a few years time, and just enjoying finally being able to be together.

I support my husband’s application fully and if you have any questions that you need answered or any other documents that you need provided, please do not hesitate to contact me on the below contact details.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Better. I would drop the name of games you played (not relevant) and say something about why you have chosen to settle in UK together instead of US.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As they say, each application is unique and each letter must reflect the specific circumstances of your case.


----------



## sparklybeast (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks guys 



Joppa said:


> Better. I would drop the name of games you played (not relevant) and say something about why you have chosen to settle in UK together instead of US.


I've mentioned the game specifically because for the couple of months of our relationship we communicated largely in-game, meaning there's not as much evidence of keeping in touch via Skype. I wanted to try and explain that - is there a better way/place to do it?

I'll add a bit in about why we chose the UK (me having a house and career in place already).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, and why US won't provide the same opportunity etc.
Address your letter to Entry Clearance Officer, UKVI, with salutation, Dear Entry Clearance Officer, and end with Yours sincerely.


----------

